# Just chillin'



## Inklingforsake (Apr 27, 2017)

@ Central Park, Manhattan


----------



## Woodsman (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice looking little fella


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2017)

A good composition, with a good positioning of the bird within the jumbkle of twigs and stems that the bird was foiund in. My only niggle would be the watermark, which hurts the impact of your photo to a fairly high degree.


----------



## Inklingforsake (Apr 27, 2017)

Derrel said:


> A good composition, with a good positioning of the bird within the jumbkle of twigs and stems that the bird was foiund in. My only niggle would be the watermark, which hurts the impact of your photo to a fairly high degree.



Thank you, Derrel! I didn't give the watermark much thought at all... not even sure why I put it there! Now after you said it, it suddenly looks like it doesn't belong in the photo at all! 

Removed! View attachment 138935


----------



## Inklingforsake (Apr 27, 2017)

Inklingforsake said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > A good composition, with a good positioning of the bird within the jumbkle of twigs and stems that the bird was foiund in. My only niggle would be the watermark, which hurts the impact of your photo to a fairly high degree.
> ...



Attached the wrong picture


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2017)

Seee==without that watermark, this one has more impact!!!!


----------



## Inklingforsake (May 19, 2017)

Hehe yes! Thank you, Derrel!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 19, 2017)

Nice shot of a white throated sparrow


----------

